

Don't know how much price to offer. - mrcurry

So I built a web app that kinda have a buzz lately. Actually this web app is a personal project of mine that I built during my weekends and I have no experience building an app that I got paid or somebody bought it. Two days ago somebody contacted me that he likes my app very much, like the design yada yada and wants to use it on his own site. Actually he wants a little twist on it but the functionality, design and programming logic will be the same. Now he wants me to make an offer for the price. I really don't know how much to offer since haven't been in this situation before. Does anybody here experience this before ? What did you do? I don't want it too high (like unreasonably high)that might turn him away or too cheap that it will be not worth my time. Please help need your good advices. Thanks in advance.
======
entrepreneurial
Tell him you don't have a price in mind as you weren't looking to immediately
sell. Tell him to make an offer.

------
there
why are you setting the price and not he?

~~~
mrcurry
That's how he want me to do --- offer a price. That's why I'm kind of confused
on how much I will charge. I know it's kinda silly to ask how much price to
offer since I'm the only one who can understand the situation but is there any
pricing scale being set out there, any formula? What you do, do you research,
etc. or just set a random price?

~~~
seociety
How long did you work on this project? What is it worth to you? Do you want to
sell it? You're in fact the best person to determine its price.

